# Deca to relieve joint pain - need advice



## old_man (Aug 17, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what is the lowest effective dose for Deca when solely being used to alleviate joint pain and related soreness? Would 75 mg help? Thanks, old_man


----------



## aton (Aug 18, 2015)

old_man said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the lowest effective dose for Deca when solely being used to alleviate joint pain and related soreness? Would 75 mg help? Thanks, old_man



I have use deca and npp as low as 75mgs a week with great results for joint pain. I prefer to use npp to keep the water retention down over deca. For me the shorter ester helped the water retention a lot. 

For more permanent relief thou I'd suggest u use hgh or its peptide counter part. It would need to be used 6 months or more to get any real benefit. But like I said it's much more permanent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Aug 18, 2015)

old_man said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the lowest effective dose for Deca when solely being used to alleviate joint pain and related soreness? Would 75 mg help? Thanks, old_man



I have use deca and npp as low as 75mgs a week with great results for joint pain. I prefer to use npp to keep the water retention down over deca. For me the shorter ester helped the water retention a lot. 

For more permanent relief thou I'd suggest u use hgh or its peptide counter part. It would need to be used 6 months or more to get any real benefit. But like I said it's much more permanent. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm 42 and have abused and injured my self during my millitary time and from the long iron game we play. hands down anything that increases ur hgh has been the best for long term relief. Tb500 and bpc-157 also helped out for long term relief. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old_man (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks aton.


----------



## aton (Aug 19, 2015)

Anytime old_man


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been looking into this myself and found people that claim 50mg week worked for them but no experience myself.  Try it and let us know how it works......


----------



## Dannie (Aug 20, 2015)

150-200mg a week is my joint relief dose, usually 100-150mg e5d.
But then again I am yet to train real pharma grade deca, who knows maybe 100mg will do the trick.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJH (Aug 20, 2015)

Deca works super good for me at 100mg a week.. But I don't take it ,it fucks my dick up so bad even at 50mg.... So gh is all I have been doing it helps some but takes alot longer and doesn't work as good from me..


----------



## aton (Aug 20, 2015)

BigJH said:


> Deca works super good for me at 100mg a week.. But I don't take it ,it fucks my dick up so bad even at 50mg.... So gh is all I have been doing it helps some but takes alot longer and doesn't work as good from me..



Are using test while on deca? And if so is it higher than ur deca dose? I run test at a 3/2 ratio and have no problems even at real high doses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old_man (Aug 20, 2015)

Just now took 160 mg T and 80 mg Deca. Figured a 2/1 ratio would keep from getting Deca dick. Hope it helps with joint pain. I'll post my results.

I'm doing lots of cardio and reducing calorie intake to lose fat. Will the T/Deca be enough to keep from losing any muscle? Would taking some T3 help with the weight loss?

old_man


----------



## aton (Aug 20, 2015)

I think u will be fine but when cutting cals to drop bf its best to take it slow and only drop ur cals around 200-250 below ur maintenance cal level. The 200-250 is a good base line to start with but is just that everyone responds differently to cutting and bulking. Keep it conservative if u r concerned about keeping as much hard earned muscle as possible. 

I'd suggest u get ur diet and cardio in ck b4 messing w ur thyroid but it is ur choice. T3 or t4 will wreak havoc if u take it too long or too much. It will build up in ur sys. Personally I only use it at low dose Ed or eod. If used every few days it could possible help to spare muscle wasting. And I only use it when I'm around 8% or lower to help drop more.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2015)

I used it for months at 250 mg and only got water blubbed and no real reliefs of joint pain. Using a joint product like flex rx worked much better.


----------



## old_man (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, T3/4 is a last resort if I stop losing weight, and at low dosage. I've been losing about 2.5 lbs week and not much seems to be muscle. So far so good. Deca hasn't helped so far, at least no Deca dick. How long does it take for Deca to effects to start?

Someone suggested the peptide TB500 may be a better solution for joint pain. Anyone have anything good or bad to say about it?  Thanx,  old_man


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

I have used it at 100mg but I'm also very sensitive to prolactin even with a decent amount of test. When I run it usually I try to low dose some pramipexole or caber. Most people really shouldn't need a dopamine agonist/prolactin antagonist with this dosage though.

 I also agree with the others that a GH protocol works fantastic but has a much higher ramp up time. At 2-4 IU it can take me several months before I see relief. I will occasionally go over the counter as well and use some Cissus as an anti inflammatory if the pain gets too bad. Curcumin can also help over the long run as a much more mild anti inflammatory.


----------



## hellrebel (Sep 18, 2015)

cant see any cycle without deca 100mg. work for me . run couple cycles without her well never again why deal with pain if there is solution


----------



## Riles (Oct 22, 2015)

Axillist said:


> I have used it at 100mg but I'm also very sensitive to prolactin even with a decent amount of test. When I run it usually I try to low dose some pramipexole or caber. Most people really shouldn't need a dopamine agonist/prolactin antagonist with this dosage though.
> 
> I also agree with the others that a GH protocol works fantastic but has a much higher ramp up time. At 2-4 IU it can take me several months before I see relief. I will occasionally go over the counter as well and use some Cissus as an anti inflammatory if the pain gets too bad. Curcumin can also help over the long run as a much more mild anti inflammatory.



I have good luck with 90-120mg per week with my TRT 240mg all year long, I'm also really prolactin sensitive and have to take .1 mg prami ED to combat, I have run HGH for months at a time 2iu 5 days on 2 days off but never cut the deca to see if the GH worked equally as well, I have experimented with deca and doseages and know for sure that I don't want to be without it, deca and a few OTC supps make it bearable,

Really interested in injectable Curcumin as I have read some promising things about it but until then I will not go without 90-120 mg deca per week


----------



## werewolf (Mar 31, 2016)

Decaver healed my shoulder once. Considence maybe.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 10, 2016)

Am on 50 mg ew of Organon straight out of the pharmacy with great results, ug deca may vary on the dosage tho.


----------

